# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات وصور اي فون iphone 5

## mohamed73

آبل آيفون 5 صور ايفون 5 اي فون 5 الجديد الابيض الاسود apple i      
الفرق بين ايفون 5 وايفون 4 اس مقارنة بين iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S 
الفرق بين ايفون 5 وايفون 4 اس مقارنة بين iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S 
الفرق بين ايفون 5 وايفون 4 اس مقارنة بين iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S 
الفرق بين ايفون 5 وايفون 4 اس مقارنة بين iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S 
الفرق بين ايفون 5 وايفون 4 اس مقارنة بين iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S 
الفرق بين ايفون 5 وايفون 4 اس مقارنة بين iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S  
الفرق بين ايفون 5 وايفون 4 اس مقارنة بين iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S  
الفرق بين ايفون 5 وايفون 4 اس مقارنة بين iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S  
الفرق بين ايفون 5 وايفون 4 اس مقارنة بين iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S 
الفرق بين ايفون 5 وايفون 4 اس مقارنة بين iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S     *مواصفات عامة*  *General*  2G Network GSM 850 /   900 / 1800 / 1900 - GSM A1428  CDMA 800 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100 -   CDMA A1429 3G Network HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100 -   GSM A1428  CDMA2000 1xEV-DO - CDMA A1429 4G Network LTE 700 MHz Class 17 / 1700 / 2100   - GSM A1428 or LTE 850 / 1800 / 2100 - GSM A1429  LTE 700 / 850 / 1800 / 1900 / 2100   - CDMA A1429 Announced 2012, September Status Coming soon. Exp. release 2012,   September 21st *Body*  Dimensions 123.8 x 58.6 x 7.6 mm Weight 112 g *Display*  Type LED-backlit IPS TFT, capacitive   touchscreen, 16M colors Size 640 x 1136 pixels, 4.0 inches   (~326 ppi pixel density) Multitouch Yes Protection Corning Gorilla Glass, oleophobic   coating *Sound*  Alert types Vibration, propriety ringtones Loudspeaker Yes 3.5mm jack Yes *Memory*  Card slot No Internal 16/32/64 GB storage, 1 GB RAM *Data*  GPRS Yes EDGE Yes Speed DC-HSDPA, 42 Mbps; HSDPA, 21 Mbps;   HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps, LTE, 100 Mbps; Rev. A, up to 3.1 Mbps WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band,   Wi-Fi Plus Cellular Bluetooth Yes, v4.0 with A2DP USB Yes, v2.0 *Camera*  Primary 8 MP, 3264x2448 pixels, autofocus,   LED flash Features Simultaneous HD video and image   recording, touch focus, geo-tagging, face detection, panorama, HDR Video Yes, 1080p@30fps, LED video light,   video stabilization, geo-tagging Secondary Yes, 1.2 MP, 720p@30fps,   videocalling over Wi-Fi and 3G/4G *Features*  OS iOS 6 Chipset Apple A6 Sensors Accelerometer, gyro, proximity,   compass Messaging iMessage, SMS (threaded view),   MMS, Email, Push Email Browser HTML (Safari) Radio No GPS Yes, with A-GPS support and   GLONASS Java No Colors Black/Slate, White/Silver  - nano-SIM card support only - Active noise cancellation with   dedicated dual mics - Siri natural language commands   and dictation - iCloud cloud service - Twitter and Facebook integration - TV-out - Maps - iBooks PDF reader - Audio/video player and editor - Image editor - Voice memo/command/dial *Battery*  Standard battery, Li-Po Stand-by Up to 225 h (2G) / Up to 225 h   (3G) Talk time Up to 8 h (2G) / Up to 8 h (3G) Music play Up to 40 h

----------


## fouadi

شكرا لك اخي صور رائعة لو تعرف هل يوجد بالمغرب وكم التمن وشكرا

----------


## jarw

merci beaucoup

----------


## khalifa

tankeeeeeeeeeeeeees you

----------

